# Roasted Broccoli with mushrooms and olives



## highking (Mar 11, 2012)

It's possible some have seen this recipe other places, or have used a similar recipe..this is my personal favorite. Sorry if this is too detailed, I just like to thoroughly explain stuff (yes I'm one of THOOOOSE people) haha. Roasted Broccoli with sauteed White Mushrooms.

Pre heat the oven to 500 degrees (A little hot for some but trust me, it's all good)

What you'll need:

Baking sheet, saucepan and a skillet

Broccoli (I'll have to edit this to how much broccoli I used, I apologize)

Sliced white mushrooms - I used half of one of those pre-sliced white mushroom packs from whole foods.

Extra Virgin Olive Oil - Enough to generously coat before putting in oven and 2 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon extra for the mix

Garlic cloves - 3, minced (or crushed if you have the clove crusher)

Red pepper flakes - 1/2 teaspoon

Black olives - 3 tablespoons, chopped up.

Oregano - 1 teaspoon

Salt is an option, I used it just to season a little before putting it in the oven, I didn't put any in the mixture.

Obviously to you experienced chefs and home cooks, you can adjust this to how you like cause some people like a little more oil and some like more oregano than others and what not.

Starting:

After trimming your broccoli stocks, place the broccoli in a bowl and drizzle your EVOO over and make sure it's coated. It doesn't have to be sopping wet, but make sure it "slides around the bowl" easily. Next, I gave one good twist of my sea salt over the top and gave the bowl one good shake. Place the broccoli evenly on a baking sheet and slide it in the oven, time: 10-12 minutes.

At this point, we'll be making the "sauce" the broccoli will be tossed in. It takes about the same time the broccoli will take, so I suggest starting this directly after putting the broccoli into the oven.

In your saucepan, pour the 2 tablespoons+1 teaspoon of EVOO. Heat it up to low-medium heat and put the minced garlic and red pepper flakes in before the oil heats up. You want the garlic and pepper flakes to just baaarely simmer, just a good light bubble if you can. At this point I oiled up my skillet and started to saute my mushrooms on high heat to get em cookin'. Have your oregano and chopped olives ready. Keep an eye on the oil because like Aglio e olio, you don't want the garlic to fully cook/burn, you want it to get fragrant and be releasing that lovely garlic flavor into the oil ever so gently. I give it a good whisk/stir every minute or so. When the broccoli is done, put it into the same bowl you tossed it in originally. When the mushrooms are done, which they should be done fairly quick, put them on the cutting board and chop them up finely and place them into the broccoli bowl. Take your saucepan off the heat, and while whisking, pour in your oregano and your olives. Whisk that all up and pour/scrape it over the broccoli and mushrooms and give that all a good tossing until its nice and incorporated. It is then to be served.

This my friends, is a wonderful recipe if done correctly. I apologize for not having the broccoli amount and a picture for this! It's so good. It's got the perfect hint of heat with the pepper flakes, and the quick roasting of the broccoli as we all know has such a good, distinct flavor. If you have any questions or recommendations please let me know! I'm sorry I made this long, I annoyingly explain things in too much detail, I just want everyone to have a good time and I know the feeling of something being left out of a recipe and having it ruin it the fun of the recipe. I'll have a few more home recipes and I'll be sure to get a picture next time /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Highking,

Thanks for posting your very healthy & well penned broccoli recipe. Shall give it a try, have not had this in quite awhile and in Puglia, broccoli is always bountiful.

Ciao,

Marge.


----------



## highking (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Marg! It was definitely one of those experimental recipes that turned out to be a keeper. I'm not too big on spicy food but I've recently started using Red Pepper Flakes and I'm glad I did. They add such a unique flavorful heat to the dish and I'm looking forward to using them in newer dishes


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Ciao Highking,

Very Mediterranean & common here. 

Ciao, Marge.


----------



## snake666 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks. I love broccoli, Sounds like a good recipe


----------

